# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Oakley Eyeglass Closeouts & Overstock

## Discount-Eyewear

Oakley Eyeglass Closeouts & Overstock
Over 1000 PCS in stock need to move. 
PM me or comment with email
Well below wholesale . 
Many other brands as well.
Optiboard Member for over 15 years

----------


## Vrezh

> Oakley Eyeglass Closeouts & Overstock
> Over 1000 PCS in stock need to move. 
> PM me or comment with email
> Well below wholesale . 
> Many other brands as well.
> Optiboard Member for over 15 years


Hi, my name is Vrezh, can you please email me some more info?price, models
vrezh_hovhannisyan@yahoo.com 
818-268-0220
Thanks

----------


## Discount-Eyewear

> Hi, my name is Vrezh, can you please email me some more info?price, models
> vrezh_hovhannisyan@yahoo.com 
> 818-268-0220
> Thanks


sent

----------

